# Putting the fear of god into you,regarding clogged arteries



## Accy cyclist (27 Feb 2018)

https://w3.hearthealthreport.com/Health/CHH/LP/Crandall-Arteries-Video-DGT?dkt_nbr=070706uehmxo 
I've spent the last half hour listening to the above video. Not only has the "expert" been beating about the bush since the start of the video,he's put the fear of god into me,regarding clogged arteries! If you have the time and the patience,watch the video. He keep s saying "in a moment we'll let you know how you can prevent clogged arteries",but he doesn't! He keeps bigging it up,as they say.
*Do any of you fear clogged arteries? *I do. I exercise way over the recommended limit. I don't eat red meat,or meat in general. I don't eat processed food if i can help it. I try and eat 3 or 4 fruit and veg' a day. I eat plenty of fibre. The bad news is that i have high stress levels, and i drink too much.


----------



## gaijintendo (27 Feb 2018)

My dad has spent countless hours watching similar videos about accruing wealth/starting a business/buying good/stockmarket whatever...

Do they sell a book or an event at the end?


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Feb 2018)

gaijintendo said:


> My dad has spent countless hours watching similar videos about accruing wealth/starting a business/buying good/stockmarket whatever...
> 
> Do they sell a book or an event at the end?


I didn't catch the end. I had the `video on but wasn't really listening to it as it got so boring and repetitive. The video made me feel as if i could have a stroke or heart attack at any minute.
I remember years ago saying to my then GP when i went to see him about panic attacks,that i had palpitations and feared having a heart attack. His response was "If you are having one there isn't anything you can do about it,so don't so why bother"? Hum,not very helpful there doc!


----------



## User269 (27 Feb 2018)

It's called a sales pitch, as previously mentioned, aimed at the gullible and based on nonsense.
It's designed to attract the sort of people that think the internet and chat rooms/forums are the sort of place to get sensible, accurate, and meaningful advice about a range of personal problems. Thank God, you've spotted the con.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Feb 2018)

User269 said:


> It's called a sales pitch, as previously mentioned, aimed at the gullible and based on nonsense.
> It's designed to attract the sort of people that think the internet and chat rooms/forums are the sort of place to get sensible, accurate, and meaningful advice about a range of personal problems. Thank God, you've spotted the con.


But what are they after selling? If this "expert" has written a book about preventing clogged arteries,i wouldn't like to read it as it'll take sooo long and again,put the fear of god into you.


----------



## Bazzer (27 Feb 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I didn't catch the end. I had the `video on but wasn't really listening to it as it got so boring and repetitive. The video made me feel as if i could have a stroke or heart attack at any minute.
> I remember years ago saying to my then GP when i went to see him about panic attacks,that i had palpitations and feared having a heart attack. His response was *"If you are having one there isn't anything you can do about it,so don't so why bother*"? Hum,not very helpful there doc!



Well apart from ringing 999, you could always carry a couple of asprin, unless of course you are allergic to them. Perhaps in something like this? http://www.aspod.co.uk/ (No connections to the company etc.).


----------



## Vantage (27 Feb 2018)

I've lots of clogged arteries. One of the sods caused my stroke in October and the ones in my legs make walking very tiring. 
I tried having a running race with my kids last year on the park. I had to stop within a few seconds as the pain in my legs was immense. Not fun. Not a condition to take lightly.


----------



## Drago (27 Feb 2018)

My arteries were checked thoroughly when I had my stress cardiomyopathy a few years back*. Despite my questionable diet the consultant pronounced them "excellent".

* They made a documentary about it - its called the Fantastic Voyage.


----------



## mustang1 (27 Feb 2018)

I find the NHS website pretty good (considering I have no medical knowledge). Unusually stay away from anything based in America. When you visit some websites, they ask where you are based (UK or USA) so they can give you "correct" advise (USA is usually bullcrap, UK is ok). Imho.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (27 Feb 2018)

I'm seeing a lot of that sort of crap for GDPR. Only they call them 'white papers'.


----------



## winjim (27 Feb 2018)

Kevin Smith nearly died the other night, which is kinda scary.



His statement about it is beautiful though.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Feb 2018)

winjim said:


> Kevin Smith nearly died the other night, which is kinda scary.
> 
> 
> 
> His statement about it is beautiful though.



*I had 100% blockage of my LAD artery (aka “the Widow-Maker”*

Sounds like he didn't have a clue it was blocked. That is scary!


----------



## User269 (27 Feb 2018)

He who fears he shall suffer, already suffers what he fears.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Feb 2018)

I have one in my heart totally blocked it supply's 2% to that area and the surgeon was OK with that so I don't worry about it.


----------



## dave r (27 Feb 2018)

My blocked arteries caused angina in 2008, and a mild heart attack in 2016, I've got 5 stents in my chest keeping my arteries open, I take tablets every day and carry a spray with me in case I have another heart attack. The fella's just trying to sell his new book.


----------



## youngoldbloke (27 Feb 2018)

5 stents in my chest too, and now arteries blocking up in both legs, femoral, iliac, you name it, it's narrowed. I'm not afraid, I'm just pi$$ed off.


----------



## vickster (27 Feb 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I didn't catch the end. I had the `video on but wasn't really listening to it as it got so boring and repetitive. The video made me feel as if* i could have a stroke or heart attack at any minute.*
> I remember years ago saying to my then GP when i went to see him about panic attacks,that i had palpitations and feared having a heart attack. His response was "If you are having one there isn't anything you can do about it,so don't so why bother"? Hum,not very helpful there doc!


You could potentially. As could anyone but it’s about minimising risk. Smoking, drinking, stress, weight, cholesterol, diabetes etc.
Unfortunately, if you have a strong family history of CV disease or genetic predisposition, it’s rather harder

https://www.bhf.org.uk/heart-matters-magazine/medical/blocked-arteries/reduce-your-risk-factors

https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/atherosclerosis/

Being alive is actually pretty heavily linked to potential death


----------



## ColinJ (27 Feb 2018)

I don't know why a lot of the medical profession is taking so long to catch up with its own research!

Funnily enough, I just mentioned this subject in another thread. Do a search for the health benefits of vitamins K2, and D3 on cardiovascular health. E.g. paper #1, paper #2, paper #3.

And I strongly that you read _Vitamin K2 and The Calcium Paradox_. It is currently only £1.24 for Kindle/Kindle apps.

Summary: Vitamins D3 and K2 (and to a lesser extent, some others) are essential for bone and cardiovascular health, and most people in the western world these days are deficient in one or both.

PS Damn - I just spotted in one of those papers that warfarin use for over 4 years is associated with a 220% increased risk of prostate cancer. I have been on it for 5 years now! 

PPS But now I found other papers saying that warfarin REDUCES cancer risk!  I feel another afternoon of scanning medical research papers coming on ...


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Feb 2018)

vickster said:


> Unfortunately, if you have a strong family history of CV disease or genetic predisposition, it’s rather harder



I can't recall any member of my immediate family having heart problems,though my mum's cousin died from a heart attack after having 2 previous ones. He was a heavy person and a heavy smoker though. Cancer seems to be the main killer in my immediate family.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Feb 2018)

H


dave r said:


> he fella's just trying to sell his new book.


He waffled on that much that i didn't even hear him menton a book. I wonder who'd buy it. Hypochondriacs maybe.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Feb 2018)

User46386 said:


> You can have a cholesterol test at the Drs and they will tell you if you need to cut down on fatty stuff.
> Its common sense really not smoking and not eating loads of fatty foods.


I had a cholesterol test the other month. It was low,something like 3.6 if i remember rightly. According to the video i'm on about,low cholesterol doesn't mean you're safe from blocked arteries though.


----------



## vickster (27 Feb 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I had a cholesterol test the other month. It was low,something like 3.6 if i remember rightly. According to the video i'm on about,low cholesterol doesn't mean you're safe from blocked arteries though.


There are about half a dozen different cholesterol measures


----------



## Slick (27 Feb 2018)

User46386 said:


> You can have a cholesterol test at the Drs and they will tell you if you need to cut down on fatty stuff.
> Its common sense really not smoking and not eating loads of fatty foods.


I'm no expert (obviously) but even I know it's much more complicated than that for so many people.


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2018)

Slick said:


> I'm no expert (obviously) but even I know it's much more complicated than that for so many people.


Last test done got the response that my "blood was too thick".

It's also the only one I've had done.


----------



## mjr (27 Feb 2018)

Slick said:


> I'm no expert (obviously) but even I know it's much more complicated than that for so many people.


Oh come on! Please stop encouraging the diet fanatics, the supplementers, compulsive takers of vinegar, honey, honegar, cayenne, ginger, turmeric, chilli and pretty much every other spice powder, fish oil, krill oil, red krill oil, garlic extract and tons else, the advocates of pretty much every exercise and combinations of them, Atkinsists, eco-Atkinsists, neo-Atkinsists, crypto-Atkinsists...


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2018)

mjr said:


> Oh come on! *Please stop encouraging the diet fanatics, the supplementers, *compulsive takers of vinegar, honey, honegar, cayenne, ginger, turmeric, chilli and pretty much every other spice powder, fish oil, krill oil, red krill oil, garlic extract and tons else, the advocates of pretty much every exercise and combinations of them, Atkinsists, eco-Atkinsists, neo-Atkinsists, crypto-Atkinsists...


He's not done that, you have.


----------



## Slick (27 Feb 2018)

mjr said:


> Oh come on! Please stop encouraging the diet fanatics, the supplementers, compulsive takers of vinegar, honey, honegar, cayenne, ginger, turmeric, chilli and pretty much every other spice powder, fish oil, krill oil, red krill oil, garlic extract and tons else, the advocates of pretty much every exercise and combinations of them, Atkinsists, eco-Atkinsists, neo-Atkinsists, crypto-Atkinsists...


Nothing to do with duet fanatics, or any other type of fanatic. I'm not going old ground but anyone with even the most tenuous grasp on the subject would understand the post I was referring to was overly simplistic for thousands of people.


----------



## Slick (27 Feb 2018)

classic33 said:


> He's not done that, you have.


Seems to happen quite a lot on here.


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2018)

Slick said:


> Nothing to do with duet fanatics, or any other type of fanatic. I'm not going old ground but anyone with even the most tenuous grasp on the subject would understand the post I was referring to was overly simplistic for thousands of people.


What's singing in pairs got to do with it?


----------



## Slick (27 Feb 2018)

classic33 said:


> What's singing in pairs got to do with it?


 No wonder nobody gets me.


----------



## hoopdriver (28 Feb 2018)

That’s one thing about me, my belly may be soft, but my arteries are hard as rock...

I used to lecture on high end cruise ships to Antarctica and such places, expensive cruises whose clientele very often included top cardiologists etc who could afford such things. Several times on board I got into discussions with these guys about just this sort of thing and for the most part they thought the whole cholesterol business was a bit alarmist. Overall lifestyle and genetics was what mattered most.


----------



## Drago (28 Feb 2018)

@User - I've told you time and time again. Please stop saying senbile stuff which has me nodding sagely in agreement. Its very unsettling.


----------



## jefmcg (28 Feb 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> But what are they after selling?


Yeah, it's a bit subtle. Not surprised you missed it. I've circle the link. Can you see it now?




(it's not a book it's a magazine )


----------



## Slick (28 Feb 2018)

User said:


> Actually, for most people it's not. The three major risk factors for atherosclerosis are smoking, diet and age. The first two impact on the third (if you avoid smoking and have a good diet you're less likely to develop the plaque that will impact with age). Those with genetic risk can significantly reduce that risk by making lifestyle choices.
> 
> 
> 
> Where?


Okay, 2 brothers born a year apart and brought up the same way until the teenage years when one gets right into fitness and body building and looking after his diet. Whilst one was wiring in to fish suppers, the other was getting his fish and veg steamed especially for him. The other one chose a very different path, involving the usual teenage rebel stuff like drink and a smoking habit that lasted 30 years. Absolutely zero exercise but did a physical job to such an extent that he was fairly successful as nobody could keep up with him and there were a number of businesses willing to pay a premium for his services. 

Which one do you reckon had to have 5 stents fitted aged 47, based on the 3 main criterion you mention?


----------



## vickster (28 Feb 2018)

Does the bodybuilder juice?
Why can’t he steam his own food, lazy...?


----------



## Slick (28 Feb 2018)

vickster said:


> Does the bodybuilder juice?
> Why can’t he steam his own food, lazy...?


Teenage boys and a great mum. 

No juice, clean as a clean thing, don't come cleaner.


----------



## Slick (28 Feb 2018)

User said:


> Oh do tell us - we're on tenterhooks for a bit of anecdata.


There's a whole world out there that doesn't always fit into others ideas of what it should be. It's also true.


----------



## Drago (28 Feb 2018)

Having been there, the bodybuilding diet isn't great. The veggies etc are good, but the high protein element can cause kidney problems etc. If a body builder is competing they'll be messing about with starvation diets and dehydration in the lead up to a show, which is also not terribly good for you.

Then there are the fools that mess about with growth hormones or insulin. Roids are a poor mans choice these days, but it still goes on and isn't exactly a breath of fresh air to the system. And don't get me started on synthol...

Body building form prolonged periods at any kind of highish level is hardly the recipe for a long and healthy existence.


----------



## Slick (28 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> Having been there, the bodybuilding diet isn't great. The veggies etc are good, but the high protein element can cause kidney problems etc. If a body builder is competing they'll be messing about with starvation diets and dehydration in the lead up to a show, which is also not terribly good for you.
> 
> Then there are the fools that mess about with growth hormones or insulin. Roids are a poor mans choice these days, but it still goes on and isn't exactly a breath of fresh air to the system. And don't get me started on synthol...
> 
> Body building form prolonged periods at any kind of highish level is hardly the recipe for a long and healthy existence.


He was never competing, it was more about looking good for him. He did do the high protein for a year or two but he was never one looking for shortcuts and certainly never starved himself.


----------



## Drago (28 Feb 2018)

Slick said:


> He was never competing, it was more about looking good for him. He did do the high protein for a year or two but he was never one looking for shortcuts and certainly never starved himself.



Then its a simple case of chance not favouring him. We all we the stories of centenarians who put their longevity down to a tot of scotch and 10 Malboro's a day, but they're not the majority.


----------



## Slick (28 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> Then its a simple case of chance not favouring him. We all we the stories of centenarians who put their longevity down to a tot of scotch and 10 Malboro's a day, but they're not the majority.


That's what the heart surgeon reckoned as well. Didn't matter how he lived his life, he would still be in the same position.


----------



## jefmcg (28 Feb 2018)

I knew a young man who looked after himself, ate right, exercised.

He was knocked down by a car, and died in hospital.

Surgeon said that it didn't matter how he lived his life, he would still be in the same position.


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2018)

Evidence-based research (EBR) is a concept defined as "the use of prior research in a systematic and transparent way to inform a new study so that it is answering questions that matter in a valid, efficient and accessible manner". 

Using prior results* to back yours. 

*Be they wrong or not.


----------

